
Bang & Olufsen design team avoids meetings/process and "sculpts" products little by little - pbnaidu
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1106-bang-olufsen-design-team-avoids-meetingsprocess-and-sculpts-products-little-by-little
======
wmeredith
That's an interesting interview, but the few B&O products I have come in
contact with are ugly (totally subjective, I know) and more importantly, don't
seem made very well. They just feel cheap, which they are certainly not.

~~~
maximilian
Yeah. I never understand B&O stuff. Its so expensive, and I'd never buy it,
even if I had the money.

~~~
brandonkm
B & O is all about the perfect blend of design and quality. I own a few B & O
products and i'm completely in love with them. They are very sturdy and sound
great. It's almost like an apple computer situation (which a lot of people say
the same thing you said about macs) but with audio equipment. Thing about B &
O is they take quality control to a new level.

~~~
maximilian
I actually went to the B&O "flagship store" in copenhagen, and it wasn't
really all that impressive. Their TVs & Speakers seem pretty cool, but being a
student, I can get a lot more bang for my buck elsewhere. (obviously i'm not
B&Os market)

